# Corel Painter startet nicht



## abscha (12. April 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe Probleme mit Corel Painter Essentials 2.
Nach erfolgreicher Installation des Programms kann ich es einmal starten. Wenn ich es dann beende und erneut starten will, so ist das nicht mehr möglich. Painter verabschiedet sich bereits, bevor überhaupt etwas vom Programm angezeigt wird, mit dem hässlichen Windows-Fehlerton.

Bei den Demoversionen von Painter IX und Painter 8 genau das gleiche.

Einige Daten zum PC:

Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Service Pack 2

Intel Pentium 4E, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)

Asus P4P800-E Deluxe

Corsair 1024 MB (2*512MB) (DDR SDRAM)

Matrox Millenium P650


Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand helfen kann.

Gruss Fabien

Edit: den Corel-Support kann ich nicht in Anspruch nehmen, ist eine OEM-Version.


----------

